# Brief Encounter Fertility Rate



## helpar (27 April 2018)

Did it take long to get your mare pregnant using Brief Encounter?


----------



## huskimo12 (31 May 2018)

My mare caught on second attempt AI. that was 10 years ago now though.


----------



## helpar (31 May 2018)

Thanks very much , I did use him and my mare caught at first attempt.
Do you keep the foal? What was he/she like?


----------

